# A Valued and Much Used Freeware Utility.



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,

I feel inclined to share this information and so do.

Name of the Utility: *StartUp Control Panel (version 2.8).*
It's Author : *Mike Lin.*
From Where : http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml

Frequency of Usage (Mine): Several times daily.
Ease of Use: Simple.
Effectiveness: Complete.
Size: 59kb or 34kb
Reliability: Unquestioned.
For which Windows Operating Systems : *Windows 95, 98, 98SE, ME, NT 4.0, 2000, and XP.*

What does it do? Read what the author has to say at the foot of the linked page.

I like it because I no longer have to check my StartUp group using the Run Command 'msconfig' and so on. And as a heavy user of RealOnePlayer (version: realone10 - 7.0.0.1364) I can have absolute control of what is going on 'behind the scenes' with that Player.  :up:


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

That sounds like a very useful piece of kit.

Has anyone besides Aarhus run this?

I am just getting a little cagey about downloading utilities  

Foxfire


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I use it several times a day. It works great. And I recommend it every chance I get. It is a passive program that does it's work and then exits.

The only disadvantage that I see to it is that it only covers the most common locations for startups. So, I use "autoruns" in conjunction with it to be sure all locations are covered. Why not just use autoruns? It's just a bit more difficult to navigate, so Startup CPL is what I use most.

autoruns:
http://www.sysinternals.com/files/autoruns.zip


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks for Autoruns, *Elvandil*, it is something of a revelation for a relative newcomer to computing.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I use Codestuffs Starter now because it is a little more powerful, and also free. See http://www.simtel.net/product.php?id=57830


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Gor blimey, *DaveBurnett*, that is one impressive tool. Thanks.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This one is not as powerful but handy and located in Spybot S&D.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Well I'll be damned, *Deke*, it becomes apparent, to me at anyrate, that the freeware we have already, offers a lot more than what we thought we were getting it for in the first place.

Much appreciated.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

So where are we now Aarhus?

Are we with Elvandil, Deke or Dave Burnett.?

Personal choice?

Foxfire


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Foxfire, YOU'D better give ME the vote, or I'll send me BIG bruvver round


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

O.K.,O.K. Dave you*ve got me covered  

I am a coward, I will download it......later  

Aarhus seems to like it but I have had several good recommends from Elvandil.

Foxfire


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Where in the Midlands? would I have had to send him.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

My goodness the word "colouring" looks strange. Too long too far from Market Harborough methinks.

Anyway my solution is that simple. On the red days I shall use *Elvandil*'s Autorun, on the white ones *DaveBurnett*'s Codestuffs Starter and on the blue *Deke*'s SpybotS&D.

And just in case I miss something I shall use *Mike Lin*'s StartUp Control Panel every day.

Oh and I forgot to mention that I rarely can find my calendar. Dotage and all that.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Speaking of Mike Lin, I couldn't make the day without his "Clipomatic". :up: :up:


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

This thread is in danger of becoming a hazardous place for freeware junkies - like me.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

aarhus2004 said:


> This thread is in danger of becoming a hazardous place for freeware junkies - like me.


I just can't resist posting these two urls.

One has 23 pages of freeware the other one 2000 downloads.

http://www.sover.net/~wysiwygx/Sofffffffware2.html
http://www.all4you.dk/FreewareWorld/links.php?cat=010


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Deke*the Menace. *Deke* the Sadist. *Deke* the limpet and the feeder of another's addictions.I think I shall send him to Coventry. I challenge you on your advocacy of SpybotS&D. On your knowledge of it. Here:

I run it. It reports, in red, two items - these:

See - One.gif

The Registry entry for the DSO Exploit does not appear - or so I think:

See - Two.gif

The Registry entry for the SearcgForlt does appear - or so I think:

See - Three.gif

I "Fix selected problems". I run the scan again - immediately. And they are back.

What do I have?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

This  link addresses the DSO exploit entry. I think they have since fixed it so be sure you have the latest definitions downloaded.

This will address the SearchForIt issue.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

DEKE- those URLs are just like a candy box- I just want to keep dipping in  

Foxfire


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

DaveBurnett said:


> I use Codestuffs Starter now because it is a little more powerful, and also free. See http://www.simtel.net/product.php?id=57830


Me too, and when deleting stuff from startup CodeStuff Starter also deletes it's entry in the registry, two jobs at once.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Never let it be said that due credit is not given by me.

He rose to the challenge in a simple and humble manner. In my book that makes him a *Giant* in the land of the *Spybotters*.

Thank-you, Deke, just PM all your freeware links to *foxfire* or preface posts containing them "Dotagers should ignore these mazing links".


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Your are welcome Ben.

Hope to get back to Banff and Jasper before I get to old. I might have to fly next time as that is a long drive.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I can understand that hope, Deke. But I think I will let you into the BIG secret - which is an island, so blessed with beauty in all its parts that once here is to wish to never leave. Vancouver Island is it. Of course I have never seen Texas! And I am too old. I think.


----------



## dobhar (Jul 29, 2002)

Chalk me up for "Starter". Thanks, Dave...nice tool. It's a keeper.


----------



## foxfire (Jan 14, 2003)

Aarhus, No I dont want anymore just at the moment thank you  
it will take me years to assess all those...& the clock is ticking   

I really do find utilities addictive...its just taken me a fortnight to get rid of ZoneAlarm (I am trialling Sygate) so I will take a rest now  

Foxfire


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Please help. I was reading these posts about various StartUp downloads. I downloaded the "AutoRun" and it works. But the Control Panel StartUp does not. I told it to unzip all files. Only one file appeared after unzipping. When I click on this file, it says to install and this continues each and every time. I have yet to see the Control Panel. Also , none of these dowloads are showing up in the add/remove programs. So how do I remove them ?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello jillian2,

It can be confusing I agree. The installation creates an item in the Control Panel.

Open up Control Panel and there you will find 'StartUp'. It may please you send a shortcut to your desktop, if so right-click on 'StartUp' and choose 'Create Shortcut' and click the affirmative to have one created on your desktop.

To delete it all you need to do is right-click and click 'Delete' on the file you extracted.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi , I cannot get to the control panel. The Zip file only extracted one file. Only one. When I click on that extracted file, it says "install" but it never does. Each time I go back to this extracted file and click to open it, this install comes up. This happens over and over. There is No control panel. not anything. Only this file saying to install . The software is not here. Only one file was extracted from the zip file. reinstalled and it is the same thing.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello jillian2,

What follows is relevant to the Windows98 and WindowsMe operating systems.

Since I am unsure whether you mean mean that Control Panel is not accessible or, alternatively, you are confusing Control Panel with the StartUp interface I must first of all offer you the two ways of accessing the Windows Control Panel.

1. Click on 'My Computer' and then click on 'Control Panel. You will see listed, and you can with a right click arrange them by name alphabetically, items beginning with 'Accessibility' and ending with 'Users'. Under S you will find 'StartUp'.

2. Go to Start | Settings | Control Panel and, if you have it enabled (in Task Bar and Start Menu - Advanced Settings, scroll down and place a check against 'Expand Control Panel'), you will see the same items as in 1.

The Zip file contains only 1 folder and in this is the .exe file which, when clicked on, installs the application and places it as an item in Control Panel.

If, however, Control Panel is not available in 'My Computer' or via Start | Settings then there is the option of Start | Search/Find, enter 'control panel' and among the results offered will be Control.exe (C:\Windows). Right click on this and send a short-cut to your desktop.

Attached are two gif images. One of the Windows Control Panel and one of Mike Lin's Startup Control Panel.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you sooo much. Yes, I thought the control panel was on the Startup control panel. I have Windows XP and I went to start>control panel and there it was. I clicked on it and it came up. You are just great!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks, Jillian.


----------

